# Something about the user above you



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a game we play over at Christian Metal Realm. State something about the user above you and it can be anything that comes to mind. It can be based on their avatar, user name, signature, other posts or anything you may know about the person. It's a fun I've breaker... Let's see how long we can keep this going


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2011)

She loves all kinds of cheese.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 25, 2011)

Likes whole wheat better than white toast


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2011)

Likes garbanzo beans (how do we get another person into this game? I don't want to be stuck in a loop...).


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

cws hates being stuck in a loop.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 26, 2011)

He gave my dad one of his most fitting nicknames. (Long live Chief Longwind)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 26, 2011)

PAG is a beautiful island of the coast of Croatia.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 26, 2011)

Bolas is an accomplished gardener!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunny has a dry sense of humor


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Wanted a jury to find him guilty of marriage


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

sec couldn't live without coffee.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

Likes perogies with bacon, ham, and onion filling.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 26, 2011)

Has good taste in eye candy


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

pag has a rich imagination and a flair for descriptive writing.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta never uses the shift key!  (can I do two? gonna anyway!) and she has excellent taste in books.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

alix has an endless number of recipes using lemons.  she also seems to have boundless energy, a generous spirit, and a limited capacity for compromise or patience with ignorance and injustice....


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Likes French Toast!


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2011)

She Eats Cheese has played this game before.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

gb has a wide range of interests, he's our very own modern-day renaissance man....


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Needs an avatar!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 26, 2011)

She likes Ginger Snaps


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

Is one of the kindest folks on the board!


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2011)

Alix loves her tea.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

GB's bolognese is amazing!


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Got that burger from The Crusty Crab


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

Likes the Bang, Bang Shrimp recipe but probably won't be trying it with cheese......


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 26, 2011)

She started the "this or that" game thread.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Has made 3845 posts


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 26, 2011)

She likes peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Likes the song Up All Night by Slaughter!


----------



## chopper (Oct 26, 2011)

Her avitar looks better than I do.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

Has been snowed upon twice!


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

Loves dawgs!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 26, 2011)

Has 84 posts aleady!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

Has multicolored hair, no black!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 26, 2011)

Has FRESH! eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Has FRESH! eggs.



Actually, mine expired yesterday.  Thinking you mean CWS!


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't have fresh eggs.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

has a quick wit!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 26, 2011)

is a loving dad


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 26, 2011)

knows how to shop!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

Well travelled!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 27, 2011)

Would like to try veal shanks


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2011)

very generous dcer--stimulating and thought-provoking when she wants to be.  thanks to sb i'll be getting my fix of "gotta-have" ginger cookies well before thanksgiving--and then right on through christmas....


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 27, 2011)

very clever game player!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 27, 2011)

She lives in the same state that I do.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww.. I was going to say that.    You almost have 900 posts.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 27, 2011)

Is making eggs Benedict for breakfast


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 27, 2011)

Likes garbanzo beans.


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2011)

Comes from a very interesting family.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 27, 2011)

Has a very interesting avatar, that draws my eyes to it everytime...


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2011)

nikki likes scary movies, but not scary spiders in real life.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

Loves The Good Wife and So You Think You Can Dance!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 27, 2011)

Is home nursing a cold and catching up on Judge Judy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 27, 2011)

_LOL... I haven't __ seen Judge Judy in ages.  I went through a phase of watching People's Court, Judge Joe Brown, Judge Judy, Judge Alex (but, I think they took him off over here for some reason)_

Back to the game.... You joined in Aug of 2011


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 27, 2011)

Getting ready for Halloween!


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Is home nursing a cold and catching up on Judge Judy.



Love Judge Judy. You gotta wonder about the schmucks that go on there. Have they not watched the show? Do they not know she is going to tear them a new one if they lie? I vacillate between thinking those are actors because real people couldn't POSSIBLY be that stupid, and thinking they are real because no one's imagination is good enough for the stories on there.

Oops...sorry for the segue, I thought I was in a different thread. LOL! 

SEC is quickly becoming a treasured member of DC.


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2011)

Alix, I actually had a friend who was on one of those shows. It might have even been JJ. As you can imagine, there is very heavy editing going on and what you see on TV is not even close to representative of what really happened in the court romm. Also, the people that go on end up getting a good deal usually.


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2011)

She Eats Cheese said:


> Getting ready for Halloween!


Gets a headache from tomato soup.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 27, 2011)

Had tomato soup and grilled cheese for lunch today!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2011)

is definitely NOT lactose intolerant.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2011)

sad to say, i was unsuccessful in my attempt to change bt's negative opinion of lima beans.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 27, 2011)

Has a positive opinion on Lima beans... Just like me!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 27, 2011)

_I don't  like lima beans.. so my opinion isn't positive.  _

She had a tuna sammich recently and a green apple.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 27, 2011)

Lima Bean detractor!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 28, 2011)

She also likes a nice slice of tomato on her tuna sandwich

_I was forced to eat them as a kid.  I couldn't leave the table until they were gone.  That is why I don't like them._


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 28, 2011)

Likes pork chops with Shake & Bake!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 28, 2011)

She doesn't like Limbuger cheese


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2011)

Had a user name that puts a good smell in my nose every time I see it.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 28, 2011)

Likes anything outdoors!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't eat tomato soup.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 28, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> She also likes a nice slice of tomato on her tuna sandwich
> 
> _I was forced to eat them as a kid.  I couldn't leave the table until they were gone.  That is why I don't like them._




i wonder how many foods were spoiled for youngsters by their parents strict insistence on clean plates--so sad....


----------



## vitauta (Oct 28, 2011)

i always look forward to reading zee's informative, thoughtful and often witty posts.  she lives in one of my favorite places in the world....


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2011)

Always has an interesting way to look at things.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 28, 2011)

Favorite band is a toss up between Phish and Greatful Dead


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 28, 2011)

She likes Christian rock music........I think.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 28, 2011)

Takes beautiful food pictures.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 28, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> She likes Christian rock music........I think.



That's correct  And I post quite frequently  on a forum called Christian Metal Realm

User above me likes to add lemon juice to soup broth... Sounds yummy


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, mine expired yesterday.  Thinking you mean CWS!


 
Missed this--Dawgluver learned to swim on the CDN side of Lake of the Woods (also known as heaven on earth).


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes it is!

CWS is the Chicken Whisperer, who is known to be seen having Myrtle or Harriet riding on her shoulder or inspecting the tractor!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is a teacher--a tough job, but I think she is probably very good at what she does.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 28, 2011)

From Southeastern Ontario!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 28, 2011)

She likes cheese and wine at night, sometimes


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

the question tonight about beanie was which came first? did she start washing clothes, then decided to take a bath since she was nekkid, or did she start to take a bath, then realuzed that she could wash all of her clithes since they weren't being used at the time.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2011)

Loyal friend.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2011)

And same can be said about ^^^^^^


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2011)

Passionate about all the things he loves, not one to sit on a fence. 

_And thanks for the lovely compliment!_


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

reading this has made me realize some amazing people got involved with this site early on in it's inception, and while i miss the company of so many, i cherish those who i still have, and welcome so many new friendships hoping they swell the ranks in time.


----------



## chopper (Oct 29, 2011)

Has been hanging out here for quite some time.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2011)

Has the same name as the junk yard dog in "Stand by me" (no disrespect intended I LOVE that movie!!)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 29, 2011)

the only anagram you can make from msmofet is fest mom.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 29, 2011)

Has had 2121 posts as of this posting. Cool number!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Has started 8 threads, including this one!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 29, 2011)

She was part of a chili cook-off recently.


----------



## chopper (Oct 29, 2011)

Has a wonderful Halloween avitar!


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 29, 2011)

Likes bike riding ... Just like me


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 29, 2011)

Her hubby left her a note recently in her lunch and even packed it for her.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

Makes a mean chicken corn chowder.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2011)

Drinks Gevalia coffee.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^ has two of the world's most beautiful children
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^ Has a kind and generous nature.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 30, 2011)

Has a very interesting Greek recipe involving meatballs with asparagus and lemon sauce!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 30, 2011)

I think she's pregnant


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 2, 2011)

Is looking forward to meeting fellow cooks/chefs on here and talking food!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

_true_

She had a cheese sandwich  in her lunch.


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 3, 2011)

Has an interesting chicken corn chowder recipe, and I am intrigued as to how I would go about it without using a slow cooker, as I don't own one.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Has an interesting chicken corn chowder recipe, and I am intrigued as to how I would go about it without using a slow cooker, as I don't own one.


_You could do it in a regular saucepan. The chowder I made last night wasn't the recipe that is posted. I wasn't sure what kind of soup I was going to make, but that is what I ended up with.. a chowder-like soup. _

_If you're using a saucepan I poach chicken breast in chicken broth with seasonings and bay leaves. When the chicken is cooked through, I remove it and dice it and add it back to the sauce pan. In a separate pan, I make a roux, using milk, butter, chicken bouillon and flour. I add that to the saucepan and turn the heat up. I bring it to a boil, then turn it to low. For the veggies, I roasted the potato and onion in the oven. The corn, peas and carrot were from a frozen mix. When the roasted potatoes/onion were done I added them to the saucepan. The frozen vegetables were added about 15 min before the soup was done. I don't have ingredient amounts, because I just kind of played around with it..... getting back to the game....._

She just started the dinner thread for Thursday, November 3rd.


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 3, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> _You could do it in a regular saucepan. The chowder I made last night wasn't the recipe that is posted. I wasn't sure what kind of soup I was going to make, but that is what I ended up with.. a chowder-like soup. _
> 
> _If you're using a saucepan I poach chicken breast in chicken broth with seasonings and bay leaves. When the chicken is cooked through, I remove it and dice it and add it back to the sauce pan. In a separate pan, I make a roux, using milk, butter, chicken bouillon and flour. I add that to the saucepan and turn the heat up. I bring it to a boil, then turn it to low. For the veggies, I roasted the potato and onion in the oven. The corn, peas and carrot were from a frozen mix. When the roasted potatoes/onion were done I added them to the saucepan. The frozen vegetables were added about 15 min before the soup was done. I don't have ingredient amounts, because I just kind of played around with it..... getting back to the game....._
> 
> She just started the dinner thread for Thursday, November 3rd.



Thank you! I will try this! 
And I certainly did 
^^^ Just helped me out and shared a recipe that I can't wait to try and play around with


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

She is a very nice person from the UK.  

_I am mostly English and part Swedish.  Well, that is my descent, anyway._


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 6, 2011)

Likes cheese sandwiches


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 6, 2011)

Wild guess here, but likes cheese in general ;-)


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2011)

She had a spicy turkey stew recently.


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2011)

Doesn't like buttermilk.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2011)

It seems that he is very observant.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 6, 2011)

Would use buttermilk for with making fried chicken, biscuits or salad dressing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2011)

She makes really good home-cooked meals and takes great pictures!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2011)

her name smells wonderful.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 7, 2011)

She hasn't been feeling too good lately and had some peach yogurt this morning.


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2011)

Always has nice things to say.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2011)

Is better than Santa Claus!  (Just ask her grandson!)


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 7, 2011)

Must love dogs!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2011)

in all of the years i've known him, he's always given such solid and thorough advice that there's often nothing else to add, except +1.
that's really saying something in a virtual world.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2011)

he can't find his shift key


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2011)

lol.

kills me with food porn so often, but needs to spend more time here. killing me... lol.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 8, 2011)

My online e-crush! lol


----------



## GB (Nov 8, 2011)

Has egg on his face.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2011)

i've been really tempted to take a closeup picture of a chili pepper on snow and use it as my avatar, just to tease.. lol.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 9, 2011)

His son is feeling better, and he went out for a nice dinner with his wife last night.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 9, 2011)

^ doesn't like clams.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^^^ Makes a mean easy  Chili Verde


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Makes a hardy sausage soup, and shares it with is.


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2011)

I think she is in the "wouldn't kick cool whip out of the fridge" club.


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> I think she is in the "wouldn't kick cool whip out of the fridge" club.



Yes.

She works long hours and lots of days, and deserves a rest!


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2011)

chopper said:


> Yes.
> 
> She works long hours and lots of days, and deserves a rest!



WOOHOO! (Thanks chopper!)

She has special memories linked to a tea cup. Come have tea with me! (Go read the tea thread.)


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! (Thanks chopper!)
> 
> She has special memories linked to a tea cup. Come have tea with me! (Go read the tea thread.)



I'm here too. Let's enjoy!


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

About Alix:  She is having White Christmas tea right now.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if Chopper rides a chopper, and every time I see Chopper, in my head I say GET TO DE CHOPPAH a la Arnie.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^^^ can  give you an answer to any food question you might have.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2011)

a very sweet person


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^^^our favorite grandma


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2011)

Purveyor of great recipes, and a real sweetie with a great sense of humor!


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I wonder if Chopper rides a chopper, and every time I see Chopper, in my head I say GET TO DE CHOPPAH a la Arnie.



FYI Chopper rides a Honda and rides on the back of a Suzuki.


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Dawgluver likes Ranch dressing.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 10, 2011)

she makes me nostalgic and envious with her wine and appy tete a tetes with hubby on their deck, smoking ribs....


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 10, 2011)

Vit really likes "The Good Wife".  (So do I Vit ). ;-)


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 10, 2011)

Is a bean counter!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2011)

posts lots of good stuff


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 10, 2011)

She recently had tomato bisque for breakfast and is a very nice person!


----------



## chopper (Nov 10, 2011)

Is SO ready for Turkey Day with that avatar!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 10, 2011)

I made her mouth water with a photo of a sausage sandwich.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 10, 2011)

Made my mouth water with the suggestion of a sausage sandwich!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 10, 2011)

She loves strawberries


----------



## chopper (Nov 10, 2011)

Had potato soup tonight.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 10, 2011)

She lives in Colorado.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 11, 2011)

she had pork steak for her birthday dinner.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 12, 2011)

v.b. shared a lovely pic of her meatloaf with oven browned potatoes and mixed veggies dinner today.  we always look forward to seeing what vb is cooking up next, even when she up and flips her meal plans....


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Likes Scrapple


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2011)

needs a new avatar now that she's pregnant?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

She loves the show The Good Wife.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2011)

veebee displays an extensive knowledge of new york state cities and locations, usually possessed only by longtime residents of upstate new york.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 6, 2014)

this fun game disappeared from dc more than two years ago, due to a high attrition rate of the members playing....  
let's bring it back!  we have many new dc members on board right now, and playing this game will be a great way to get to know them better. 

now then, i'm counting on you, ALIX, to help with this relaunch, right?

alix plays a mean game of scrabble, and i do mean MEAN--she's fierce, and takes no prisoners!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 6, 2014)

vitauta has long been interested in, and supported me, in my various life adventures and for that I am very grateful.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

Beth is excitedly awaiting the completion of her new house


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2014)

GotGarlic always has good answers to any questions I have...and has a great sense of humour!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alix lives for her job working with special needs kids.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 6, 2014)

The princess has a marvelous sense of humor and always seems to have a solution to my questions.


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2014)

wants to know about Meyer Lemons


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

Cara has a pretty name and I love it when she pops in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2014)

GG is a font of knowledge when it comes to special diets.


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2014)

PF can't rest for even a minute ;o)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2014)

cara said:


> PF can't rest for even a minute ;o)



Cara lives in Beautiful Picture Land...awesome scenery everywhere she looks.


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2014)

that's true ;o)

PF has some problems with sleeping at the moment


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

Princess Fiona is madly in love with her Shrek and a certain little dog ;-)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

Cara makes food that sounds exotic and inspires me to learn more about it.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 6, 2014)

when i read gg's posts, i often think to myself, 'damn, i wish i had said that!'


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

vit always has wise words when people are troubled, and she loves the coffee klatch.


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2014)

GC says " If in doubt throw it out!"


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2014)

Cara is missing Frank!

We need more players here..what can we do Vit?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayelle, a world traveller, who went to Hawaii with a broken ankle, and snorkeled anyway!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dawg loves walking with Beagle.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

PFiona had staples.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

~Cat thinks farts are funny...if she were here, she'd be in hysteria by now...


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

PF is farting.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 7, 2014)

Cat rocked a boat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

She has a darling daughter.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 7, 2014)

PF has a beautiful soul and cares for elderly people.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

She teaches young people and loves everyone.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 7, 2014)

She is the kind of daughter that every mother wishes for.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 7, 2014)

She is a kind person who sees the best in people.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

She loves knitting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2014)

She is a college student with a new boyfriend she didn't expect to have.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 7, 2014)

GotGarlic is a wonderful cook who has helped that college student with many ideas.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2014)

She is a loving and caring mother - to her daughter and many here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

LP is creative, brilliant with cake and fondant.  She's my sister!


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

PF gets to spend a lot more time here on DC while recuperating for her surgery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebunny has the most darling grandchildren!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Besides having her darling Ogre Shrek to love to bits, our Princess also has two cats. And she is my sister too!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2014)

LP was a wonderful daughter to her darling Dad


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

LP is my "neighbor in another country"
She is adept at preparing special meals that fit both her and her DH's dietary needs.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebunny has a newly Dutch Oven


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara loves life!


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

so does cat - and she swam in the Black sea!


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara lives in Germany and likes photography.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebunny isn't in bed yet


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara knows I do swim in the Black Sea!


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat cares for all her loves


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara has been a good and caring friend here and has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

LPB has been a long time member.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie lives with a pirate!


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

cara said:


> Addie lives with a pirate!



Cara looks like a sea gull. Hmmm.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

;o)

Addie is used to hospitals...


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

cara said:


> ;o)
> 
> Addie is used to hospitals...



Cara knows me too well. And she has a sense of humor also.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

like Addie has a sense of humor ;o)


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara lives in a beautiful country.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat went from the old world to the new.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara pays attention to things!


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat cares more about others than about herself!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara IS German while I just have a German last name thanks to TB's family.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Laurie is an awesome lady, dealing with very much pain.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat always surprises me with cool new stories about her life


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

GG is named for my favourite herb!


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Laurie has one of the most amazing husbands ;o)


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara just brought tears to my eyes because she is so right


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Laurie's "truth radar" works exceptionally well.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat thinks "family" is very important.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie lives where I've already been a long time ago


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

Cara is a longtime member who has been much more active here lately.  We like that!


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Cara is a longtime member who has been much more active here lately.  We like that!



Somebunny lives in a state that I love. Every morning I opened my curtains and there was "The Mountain" with puffs of smoke coming out of her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie is Heck on Wheels!


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

PF Ogress is right. PF loves the elderly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

MammaCat is the mother of a Whirlwind.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

PF not only loves her Shrek, she is still *in love *with him.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie, is not as tough as she tries to seem. She has a huge heart.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

LPB gave her father such loving care during his last days.  She was a great daughter. Every parent should have a child like her.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie would be a great parent to have. (and thank you for the too kind words)


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

Addie is right and Laurie is a great daughter. I have learned much from Laurie.


----------



## cara (Jan 9, 2014)

Cat misses her father very much.


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2014)

Cara has been visiting more lately (and we're glad to see it) and I love picking through her recipes, I always find something tasty to try.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2014)

Alix is none of my sisters and lives in the next province over. I have made her chocolate croissant bread pudding many times to rave reviews.


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2014)

Laurie seems to get ill.... :-(


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

Cara likes DC games.


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2014)

Kayelle caught me


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2014)

Cara cares about me...and other DC people.

(I do have healthy days, just not pain free days but I can manage that!)


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2014)

Laurie takes life as it is!


----------

